# First Bird



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Arrow retrieved her first bird today. It was a dove and she did not do it perfect but she brought it back to me and it was still in good shape. Next week she should retreive a Grouse if all goes as planned.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

5 months old


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats awsome she got her first tast of bird. congrates to you for it. thats a good loooking dog there to. hope she get more for you.


----------

